# Snapper Model 8241 Traction & Blower Belt Replacement



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody on this forum have pics, etc. they care to share regarding replacement of traction & blower belts on this unit ? I'm looking at replacement of belts in not too distant future...might as well do it right the 1st time around.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Might want to post actual model # and serial number of back of blower between handle bars most likely. Will help us help you.


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Might want to post actual model # and serial number of back of blower between handle bars most likely. Will help us help you.


Snapper Model number is: 8241 (8hp, 24" cut, series 1)...serial no: 93164945


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Depends on your engine as well part # 18(auger) & Part # 23 (traction belt)

Click here: OEM Parts


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

cruisefor2 said:


> Snapper Model number is: 8241 (8hp, 24" cut, series 1)...serial no: 93164945


Sorry to doubt you cruisefor2 a lot of snappers start with 169 for their model numbers kinda like simplicity...but yours is literally 8241.


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

No offense taken...I completely understand need for accurate and complete information. What I'm looking for is step-by-step or shop manual info. I know there's not much slack to play with when installing new belts. I'd like to get it right on the 1st try.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is generic but












http://snappersnowblower.danielcadams.com/8241-snapper-snow-throwers-safety-instructions-operators-manual/


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would also download this manual and check pgs 13,14,15.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Snapper-Parts/Snow-removal-equipment-Parts/user-manuals/manual-downloads/Model-8245/3290/1507200?modelNumber=8245&diagramPageId=&documentId=


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I would also download this manual and check pgs 13,14,15.
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Snapper-Parts/Snow-removal-equipment-Parts/user-manuals/manual-downloads/Model-8245/3290/1507200?modelNumber=8245&diagramPageId=&documentId=


Simplicity Solid 22,

The Operator's Manual provided with my machine when it was "brand-spanking" new in the early 1990's is very generic...covers belt servicing and some other really basic but necessary stuff.

The most recent link you provided to Operator's Manual for an 8245 is EXACTLY what I was looking for some real meat & potatoes info !! Clears any doubt I had about possibly having to consider parting blower housing from chassis to wrangle new belts into position. Looks like a fairly straightforward approach.

Don't know why Snapper didn't provide this info on my Series 1 machine...for that matter, I'm not too sure what's the difference between Series 1 & 5 machines.

Thanks again for all your help. If I can do the same for you just give me a shout.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

cruisefor2 said:


> Simplicity Solid 22,
> 
> The Operator's Manual provided with my machine when it was "brand-spanking" new in the early 1990's is very generic...covers belt servicing and some other really basic but necessary stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Anytime cruisefor2!!! That's what this site is all about...we are all here to help each other and no one's snowblower is better than anothers...and no one looks down on mechanical abilities or lack there of(in my case). I like the research part so was fun to find something that was close for you.

I could not find anything to the 8241 beyond the little 8pg basic book you already have. So that seemed close although series 5(probably just 4 yrs newer). My body on my 80's simplicity hasn't changed in 30 years except for some tweaks here and there.

If anyone on here has a actual full fledged SNAPPER tech manual maybe they can help you even more. What engine do you have by the way????

Tech or Briggs??? Maybe you already said but I forgot.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have all of the manuals for that snow blower in pdf format


----------

